# Kaufberatung Forellenrolle



## Flo1974 (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich brauche mal eure Unterstützung da ich noch unschlüssig bin. Ich habe mir gerade die spro trout master tactical 3.60m 5-25 g zugegt und brauche noch eine  passende Rolle dazu.
1 frage  welch Rollengroße
2 welches Model und Marke
So das die Rute nicht so kopflastig ist.
Im Auge hatte ich die

Spro Trout Master TT2 oder TT3

DAIWA Ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000

Tubertini Vira 3000

Über Vorschläge oder Informationen bin ich euch sehr dankbar

Gruß Flo0000


----------



## Flo1974 (22. Februar 2022)

Oder spro spx 2000?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2022)

Flo1974 schrieb:


> DAIWA Ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000



Die kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Für den Preis findest du nichts Besseres.
Die anderen Rollen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Februar 2022)

Diese würde ich nehmen: https://www.tackle-deals.eu/DAIWA-Ninja-LT-2500


----------



## Flo1974 (22. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Diese würde ich nehmen: https://www.tackle-deals.eu/DAIWA-Ninja-LT-2500


Aber  ne 2500? Dan ist die Rute sehr kopfastig?? +


----------



## Mescalero (22. Februar 2022)

Die 50 Gramm Unterschied zu einer 3000er Größe machen das Kraut nicht fett. Matchruten in der Länge lassen sich auch mit kleinen Rollen der Größe 1000 gut fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2022)

Flo1974 schrieb:


> Aber  ne 2500? Dan ist die Rute sehr kopfastig?? +


Ne 3,60 Rute ist immer kopflastig.
Noch schlimmer wird es wenn ein Fisch dranhängt.

Mach dir um son Quatsch keine Gedanken. 
Du kannst eine 3,60 Rute nicht über die Rolle ausbalancieren.


----------



## Flo1974 (22. Februar 2022)

Okay, also daiwa oder die passende Spro Trout Master TT2  hmm


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2022)

Flo1974 schrieb:


> Spro Trout Master TT2



Hab ich mir gerade mal abgesehen.
Das ist ein Klon der Ryobi Ecusima(wie auch die Spro Passion 700er Serie) und damit ebenfalls eine super Rolle.
Nimm welche dir besser gefällt.
Beide werden ihre Arbeit tadellos verrichten.


----------



## Flo1974 (22. Februar 2022)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Dann werde  ich morgen mal in Angelladen Moritz fahren und mir die Rollen noch mal ansehe anschauen


----------



## honig-im-kopf (22. Februar 2022)

ich fische die tt lake und die tt sbiro - hab auf beiden ne 2000 dassault und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ahrtaler (22. Februar 2022)

Ich habe das gleiche Portfolio. Ich würde die Spro Trout Master TT2 oder die neue Daiwa Legalis 2020 nehmen. Letztere habe ich mir gekauft. Im nachhinein finde ich die TT2 interessanter, da sie einen anderen Knauf mit Lager hat und somit mit einem Finger besser zu kurbeln ist.


----------



## Orothred (22. Februar 2022)

Wenns paar Euro mehr sein dürfen:

*Daiwa Fuego LT 4000-C*


----------



## keinangelprofi (23. Februar 2022)

Ich nutze zum Forellenangeln auch 2000 Röllen. Wie schon geschrieben kann man die Rute über die Rolle eh kaum ausbalancieren. Wichtiger ist eher ein Geringes Gesamtgewicht. Vor allem wenn man das Gerät länger in der Hand halten muss. Die Daiwa LT Röllchen sind meiner Meinung nach allesamt gut geeignet, mit denen machst du nichts falsch. Das ausbalancieren über die Rolle versucht man ja eher bei (kurzen) Spinnruten.


----------



## Bilch (23. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wenns paar Euro mehr sein dürfen:
> 
> *Daiwa Fuego LT 4000-C*


Die Fuego ist eine Legalis mit Megaseald, ob der TE sowas braucht ...


----------



## Flo1974 (23. Februar 2022)

Okay vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Hatte auch mal Waldemar gefragt, der sagte  ich soll mir mal die _ spro trout master TT3 anschauen.  Also liebäugel ich jetzt mit tt2 und tt3? _


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2022)

Die TT3 ist ein bissl größer und schwerer und es geht mehr Schnur drauf.
Ansonsten unterscheiden die sich nicht.

Ich würde wohl zur TT3 tendieren denn die holt die Schnur schneller ein und verursacht mit der größeren Spule weniger Kringel in der Schnur als die kleinere TT2.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (23. Februar 2022)

Ob die Kombi letztlich kopflastig sein wird oder nicht, findest Du ja leider erst raus, sobald Du verschiedene Rollen getestet hast.
Check sonst auch einmal die Abu Garcia Carabus-Rollen: https://anglerboard.de/ams/roellchen-fuer-forellen-die-carabus-ag-stx-und-ag-sx-von-abu-garcia.306/
Die gibts auch in verschiedenen Größen und könnten passen.


----------

